# My new saw



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bought this saw off amazon last week haven't tried yet but going too sometime today, it's just like the one I lost last year glad too have another one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like a good one Randy.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks like it will rock on greenwood.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

handy to have a sheaf keep it oiled when not in use unlike me I have had to rub mine back a bit with emery paper to get rid of the rust


----------

